# Mobile as webcam....



## Quiz_Master (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi I just got an idea.
Is it possible to use my Nokia N72 as a webcam. It has a 2 MP camara which should be good enough.
I know there is a software to do this. But forgot the name.


----------



## pra_2006 (Apr 10, 2007)

yes there is application available as BTwebcamera u need bluetooth for this and u can download it @ www.ipmart-forum.com


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 10, 2007)

Performance will not be good as bluetooth is not fast enough.


----------



## K750 (Apr 10, 2007)

new line for sony ericsson webcam is here


----------



## outlaw (Apr 10, 2007)

thanks m8 ... i always wanned such an app


----------



## Crazy Kidd (Apr 10, 2007)

Any feedback on the apps.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 10, 2007)

Mobiola web cam or ETI flycam... the former is better


----------



## prankie (Apr 11, 2007)

Dont expect good quality frm these softwares... webcams are anyday bettr..


----------



## Quiz_Master (Apr 18, 2007)

Any solution for cable which comes with N72.


----------

